# They did it! Gibson Silverburst is current Guitar of the Week



## sakeido (May 10, 2007)

I knew they were going to do it, but I thought they would have waited until towards the end because I had figured the Silverburst was one of the more popular re-issues they could have done.. I am not sure if I will buy one just because the SG Silverburst had such a thin finish on it, and while it sounded good, I didn't like how it played. Plus this is coming out at the classic custom price point which I think means it will be around $3,000cad...


----------



## ohio_eric (May 10, 2007)

I'd like a silverburst somedays, partially because I'm such a Tool fanboy. The reissue will only be worth it if it has the same paint job as the original which apparently contributes to the guitars tone. 

They do look purdy.


----------



## noodles (May 10, 2007)

It's not a Custom (front and back 3-ply body binding, block inlays, split diamond headstock inlay)? False.


----------



## sakeido (May 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> It's not a Custom (front and back 3-ply body binding, block inlays, split diamond headstock inlay)? False.



Its a Classic Custom or Custom Classic something liek that.. they are not quite as much as a normal Custom, are only available in a flat black with gold binding, and now this Silverburst finish.


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 10, 2007)

Silverbursts should always be LP Customs--they should make a law or something.


----------



## Jysan (May 10, 2007)

I belive it's a supreme...looks like one anyway.


----------



## Shawn (May 10, 2007)

I've always liked the silverburst LP.


----------



## eleven59 (May 10, 2007)

The burst pattern is all wrong 






I'd kill for a real Silverburst Custom. It's the only Les Paul that I really _really_ GAS for.

And I'd kill for one of these too.


----------



## playstopause (May 10, 2007)

Just get the Epiphone one at 600$, change the pick-ups and beat the shit out of it without feeling ashamed.


----------



## eleven59 (May 10, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Just get the Epiphone one at 600$, change the pick-ups and beat the shit out of it without feeling ashamed.



No thanks, burst is still wrong.


----------



## playstopause (May 10, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> No thanks, burst is still wrong.



It's still nicer than many finishes imo.


----------



## eleven59 (May 11, 2007)

playstopause said:


> It's still nicer than many finishes imo.



It's a nice finish, but an LP burst doesn't hug the upper curves. It's just wrong  It just doesn't look right to my eyes.


----------



## Ancestor (May 11, 2007)

sakeido said:


> I knew they were going to do it, but I thought they would have waited until towards the end because I had figured the Silverburst was one of the more popular re-issues they could have done.. I am not sure if I will buy one just because the SG Silverburst had such a thin finish on it, and while it sounded good, I didn't like how it played. Plus this is coming out at the classic custom price point which I think means it will be around $3,000cad...



Forgive me, but who is "they"? I do like that guitar.


----------



## playstopause (May 11, 2007)

They = Gibson.


----------



## noodles (May 11, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> And I'd kill for one of these too.



I would kill for that. Preferably that guy, since I hate his band.


----------



## eleven59 (May 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> I would kill for that. Preferably that guy, since I hate his band.



Really? I like Mastodon, especially after watching their in-studio DVD that came with their new album. They just seem like a bunch of guys who are having a lot of fun doing what they love, and it helps that I like the music they come out with 

But yeah, incredibly beautiful guitar.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 11, 2007)

noodles said:


> I would kill for that. Preferably that guy, since I hate his band.


----------



## Jerich (May 11, 2007)

looks like a TOOL guitar of which i am not found of at all band or guitar!!!


MASTODON rule! you troll hheheh  that is what he is saying in the picture Noodles....


----------



## XEN (May 11, 2007)

Amen Jerich! Only LP for me would be the baritone platinum finish. This is definitely TOOL.


----------



## nicknuisance (May 11, 2007)

I played once of the Epiphones at a local shop. Must say, was alright, just could use some nicer pups.


----------



## AVH (May 12, 2007)

Recieved word at work yesterday that Gibson is soon releasing a very limited edition (only 40) of original spec Silverburst LP Customs that will be going for the princely sum of $5099 US each. 

I don't care what it's painted like, unless it's from the 60's or earlier, no LP Custom is worth five grand in my book.


----------



## playstopause (May 12, 2007)

have you guys seen the Agile?!?





http://www.rondomusic.net/al2800unifprofilesilverb.html

319.00$ !!!
Now that's a nice beater.

This one is 209.00$  Talk about a _real_ beater (the "throw around guitar").


----------



## grimmchaos (May 14, 2007)

Soo false it isn't even funny. They come out with the sweet lookin' Silverburst SG Standard, then assault us with this crap that they call a Les Paul. F Gibson. I'd love to own an original Silverburst some day, one made in 1980 preferably (the year I was born).


----------



## clnh5 (May 14, 2007)

How come they dont tell on that agile site what kinda wood the body is made out of? It says everything else, but i dont see body wood listed. I might have to scoop one of those up just to beat around, as spoke of.


----------



## skattabrain (May 14, 2007)

noodles said:


> I would kill for that. Preferably that guy, since I hate his band.


how can you hate mastodon? they're the freshest sound in metal ... and their riffage just kicks ass. too each his own i guess ... i jsut kinda see them as band everyone at least likes a little.


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2007)

clnh5 said:


> How come they dont tell on that agile site what kinda wood the body is made out of? It says everything else, but i dont see body wood listed. I might have to scoop one of those up just to beat around, as spoke of.



Bodywood is mahogany.
All Agile are mahogany.


----------

